# Sometimes a Cigar Is a Cigarette



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Reason Magazine : Hit & Run : Sometimes a Cigar Is a Cigarette



> If a consumer _believes_ a product is a cigarette, even if it is not manufactured or marketed as such, that makes it a cigarette? Evidently tobacconists are now expected to read their customers' minds.


They obviously have not thought this law through,

but you know what bothers me the most is the slippery slope, next thing they will go after is flavoured liqueur, because it might attract the children...I am so tired of it.

Whatever happened to the freedoms of the United States of America?

Even though i never smoked flavoured cigarettes what I do not get is why are menthol cigarettes allowed? Last i checked they are not banned? Not that I want them to but I am amazed how marlboro gets a pass.

The corrupton in our federal nanny govt is sickening and is only going to get worst.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree, what happened to our rights? But, I also wonder what happened to our responsibility. WE are responsible for what WE do to OUR bodies, not the government/nanny state.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Marlboro? I think you mean Newport, our president's cigarette of choice... I think they really need to leave us, the consumers out of this. I mean, I've seen some strip-clubs that have bright coloured neon lights outside, which I'd tend to think would attract children as well. Oh yeah, donuts also attract children. So does Barney. 

If the FDA is really doing this ban, they REALLY need to set clear definitions as to what it is they are banning. The term used for taxation purposes states that a cigarette is any tobacco product with tobacco on the inside and paper on the out. A cigar is any tobacco product with tobacco on the inside, with tobacco on the outside, too.


----------



## Smdmmfd (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh hell there goes our pursuit of hapiness


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

My prediction. Next is sugar (sugar is in everything), beer, then salt (gotta save us from high blood pressure), fast food and on and on and on. Once we live on a bland no taste diet then they'll turn there attention to anything synthetic.


----------



## PhoenixRising (Oct 27, 2009)

I cant wait until we all get matching silver lamé jumpsuits...that is going to be so awesome.:banana:


----------



## thesingingfrog (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, what crap...I'm suprised the colleges in this area are even able to have cigar clubs with the way it's being demonized. Next thing we know, Demolition Man is gonna become a reality...hoard your coffee and pints of Haagen Dazs, buys!

(Did they ban cloves too, btw? I don't smoke 'em -- I'm no hipster -- but my neighbor and I got into an argument the other day over whether they counted as 'flavored' tobacco.)


----------

